# Printing using OS9 drivers to networked printer via SMB



## showboat (Feb 23, 2003)

I just purchased a new PowerMac running 10.2.4 and networked it to my PC running XP which has a older laser printer connected to the PC's parallel printer port. I have the Mac and PC sharing files over SMB (Window's File and Print Sharing), plus the Mac can access the Internet thru the PC's ICS (Internet Connection Sharing). All this works fine except the printing. I have placed the old Mac printer drivers (LaserMaster Unity 1200 XLT PostScript printer) into where I think the OS9 printer drivers should go (printer extensions folder).

The Chooser cannot select my printer because I think it needs an AppleTalk network, which I don't have. When I try to print in a 9 app, using File->Print I see "showboat" which is the name of my PC hosting the shared printer. However this does not cause anything to happen on the PC or printer.

In X I can select Generic printer and get the printer lights to blink, but no pages ever get printed. So the loop from mac or pc to printer seem to work, but not well enough to get any pages output. The printer is old and will not get any X drivers, but that is alright because all my software was purchased for OS 8. Can someone help me get something printed out of a 9 app?

Another suggestion, if there is a USB to AppleTalk cable (or USB to parallel cable) available, could I hook the printer up to the Mac directly and have the PC print thru the Mac?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 24, 2003)

The way to get this to work would be as a network printer. Does the LaserMaster 1200 have the optional Ethernet installed?  If so, then remove that direct connection from the PC and use it purely as a networked printer through a hub. That may allow you to 'see' the printer, but there is probably still a problem with the correct PPD file to use, and if that PPD will even work with OS9. Your other question about connecting to the Mac and printing from the PC.  Not likely, unless there is an Appletalk port on the printer (small round 8 pin socket), that might work by adding an Ethernet to serial adapter, which is still available. That still leaves you with the 'print from the PC' problem, and also a driver that works! LOL


----------



## showboat (Mar 1, 2003)

I have found a solution to this problem by using LPR printing on the mac and by turning on LPD on the PC (win XP). It prints correctly out of 9 to the PC's printer. X does not work because I don't have X drivers for my printer. If you need help doing something similar, contact me at cborchert@jam.rr.com

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.

Chris


----------

